# Great Website....



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

For Scale modelers or Skinners, this is a great site with Vector Graphics: http://www.rc-network.de/magazin/artikel_04/art_04-0040/art_04-0040-01.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Clave (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, that is both awesome and annoying:

Awesome because those markings will be perfect to incorporate in my drawings

Annoying because I spent most of the weekend drawing my own versions of the Luftwaffe, RAF, and USAF ones... lol


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL


----------

